
Jacob Appelbaum no longer monochrom ambassador - newtfish
http://news.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/posts/jacob-appelbaum-monochrom-ambassador.html
======
sp332
Removed as "ambassador" on the 5th by grenz
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Monochrom&diff=pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Monochrom&diff=prev&oldid=723983284)
Added as collaborator on the 10th by interstellarpoliceman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Monochrom&diff=pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Monochrom&diff=prev&oldid=723983284)
No mention of it on the Talk page. I don't really know why you would use
Wikipedia as the source for your news article, with absolutely no
corroboration from any other source.

